# Lightroom froze during the shutdown process. now it won't open.



## Skip22037 (Apr 23, 2018)

I was doing a normal shutdown and LR was checking the catalog. Then it froze during that process. I waited until the next morning and it was still stuck in the middle of the process, so I followed directions to do a force quit. Now it won't open when I click on the LR icon in the Creative Cloud apps. I am on an iMac with OS 10.13 High Sierra


----------



## graafber (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry I can not help you, but I know that adobe have a great chat service. When I have a question, most of the time quickly solved.


Bernard de Graaf
www.bernarddefotograaf.nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 23, 2018)

Skip22037 said:


> I was doing a normal shutdown and LR was checking the catalog. Then it froze during that process. I waited until the next morning and it was still stuck in the middle of the process, so I followed directions to do a force quit. Now it won't open when I click on the LR icon in the Creative Cloud apps. I am on an iMac with OS 10.13 High Sierra


There are two likely suspects. The first one is the preferences file. It could have gotten corrupted as a result of that freeze. Reset your preferences and see if that works: How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen
The second is the catalog. It too could be corrupted as a result of the crash. Move the catalog folder out of its location (usually your Pictures folder) then start Lightroom. Lightroom should say it can't find the catalog, let it create a new one just to see if that works. If that works, then move the catalog folder back and replace the catalog file with a backup.
If both don't work, you may have to uninstall and reinstall Lightroom.


----------

